# Xpert Polish in the UK



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Specifically I'm after the jewelling polish... where can I get this?


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

PM them on here, i did a bit of testing for them a while back and loved their products.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Are they on here? I can't see them unless I'm blind today lol


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, i was talking with 2 people from Xpert-60, a lady called Gill and then a gentleman dropped the products off at my house as he was passing.

They dont have a section though i dont think.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ahhhh, I'm talking xpert as in the stuff here: http://www.xpertshopping.com/xcart/product.php?productid=17528&cat=&page=1

Me thinks XPert-60 are a different lot?


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhhh sorry mate. Yes totally different company.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The search continues lol!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Gonna struggle i think stu, simon hasn't got it anymore, so may need to go direct?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Was trying to fill out their contact form on the website but it's a bit of a struggle!

Maybe somebody has some in the garage!?!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This stuff Stu?

It's extremely fine, hardly any cut at all.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> This stuff Stu?
> 
> It's extremely fine, hardly any cut at all.


:lol::lol::devil:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> This stuff Stu?
> 
> It's extremely fine, hardly any cut at all.


That's the stuff... did you post that to rub it in lol :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Getting rather frustrated, I can't even buy from them as UK isn't even an option on their main website!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

PM me your Address Stu, I'll sort you out mate. I got to send Nasser some too.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers Matt. I sent some over already and told him about ordering from here in OZ.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> PM me your Address Stu, I'll sort you out mate. I got to send Nasser some too.


nice gesture Matt


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Wax Attack are UK stockists of the range, but I don't see that specific product on their page.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Waxattack promised more then 1 year ago that they will stock Jeweling polish. Never seen it in the shop since..


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Bummer  The 1000 and 1500 were superb products, wouldn't mind trying the jewelling polish


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ still got them


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Too bad that their products are so poorly available in Europe :-(


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup. When I reviewed them a while back, I was very impressed. The ease of use and results spoke for themselves.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

What about working time? Time saver or....?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I found they had long work times with the 1500, slightly shorter with the 1000, but neither were excessive.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Black Widow said:


> What about working time? Time saver or....?


very long work time, but they don't have the cutting power like other polishes. So nope, not really a time saver at all.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> very long work time, but they don't have the cutting power like other polishes. So nope, not really a time saver at all.


Absolutely true was a waste of money :devil:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

suspal said:


> Absolutely true was a waste of money :devil:


You reckon? I found the results to be worth spending the time for. Both polishes finished down really well on just about all paints I tried them on.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nick next time I see ya you can have them :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

suspal said:


> Absolutely true was a waste of money :devil:


I'm sitting here thinking of things to say in Xpert's defence, but yeah, I don't rate them at all haha!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very long work times, with very little cut. The advantages are they are water soluble, not water based, so "in theory" will wipe away with just water and should be the perfect finishing polish before a coating. But they don't cut hard, so i use 1500 on soft paints with mf pads then finishing pads to reduce any sticky paint and aid wipe downs. The truth is i use them rarely, but when they do come out they are a god send imo


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

The plus side of xpert is they do not clump up in cold wether unlike some top brands do, I have used xpert a lot but my stocks are now finished I will echo what matt has just said they do not offer much cut I have seen me doing a wing of a car 3 times with xpert 1000 to achieve good corrections compared to one pass with m101 all with a microfibre cutting pad . Now xpert 1500 is great for sticky or really soft paint , plus wipe down is a so easy as your not chasing oils about the paint . The jeweling polish is good and does leave a really good finish ready for any coating to be applied .i agree what has been said already they do have a really long working time , most I have worked xpert 1500 is 8 mins, and had still more to offer than that .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neil b said:


> The plus side of xpert is they do not clump up in cold wether unlike some top brands do, I have used xpert a lot but my stocks are now finished I will echo what matt has just said they do not offer much cut I have seen me doing a wing of a car 3 times with xpert 1000 to achieve good corrections compared to one pass with m101 all with a microfibre cutting pad . Now xpert 1500 is great for sticky or really soft paint , plus wipe down is a so easy as your not chasing oils about the paint . The jeweling polish is good and does leave a really good finish ready for any coating to be applied .i agree what has been said already they do have a really long working time , most I have worked xpert 1500 is 8 mins, and had still more to offer than that .


It clumps up in hot and humid weather though. 

I got it for soft and sticky paint, but it performed no better than other oil based polishes, smearing and balling etc....


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> It clumps up in hot and humid weather though.
> 
> I got it for soft and sticky paint, but it performed no better than other oil based polishes, smearing and balling etc....


lol we don't get the nice hot in humid weather but feel free to sent some cross here lol . What do you think of jeweling polish ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neil b said:


> lol we don't get the nice hot in humid weather but feel free to sent some cross here lol . What do you think of jeweling polish ?


its currently 10pm at night, 27*c and 90% humidity! You can take as much as you want! :lol:

I don't find the Jeweling Polish to be worth the effort to be honest. I think it is rated at 18k or something?


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> its currently 10pm at night, 27*c and 90% humidity! You can take as much as you want! :lol:
> 
> I don't find the Jeweling Polish to be worth the effort to be honest. I think it is rated at 18k or something?


You can keep the 27degs at nite as that's way to hot to even have good sleep lol :doublesho , yeah jeweling polish is rated at 18 k , I normally used it for blacks or reds to give that extra depth in gloss . God I am going to hate that weather as I am going to be working in papa New Guinea in march for one month so that will prob be much higher temps too :doublesho


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neil b said:


> You can keep the 27degs at nite as that's way to hot to even have good sleep lol :doublesho , yeah jeweling polish is rated at 18 k , I normally used it for blacks or reds to give that extra depth in gloss . God I am going to hate that weather as I am going to be working in papa New Guinea in march for one month so that will prob be much higher temps too :doublesho


I might bust it out again when I polish my Lexus next time, but can't notice much difference at all when using it after say 205. On other cars, I certainly wouldn't / don't bother with it.

March is just getting over the hot weather and rainy season here in our part of the world, but yes, you'll still melt hahaha! PNG is a bit cooler than where I am (at the top of Australia), but same high humidity.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> I might bust it out again when I polish my Lexus next time, but can't notice much difference at all when using it after say 205. On other cars, I certainly wouldn't / don't bother with it.
> 
> March is just getting over the hot weather and rainy season here in our part of the world, but yes, you'll still melt hahaha! PNG is a bit cooler than where I am (at the top of Australia), but same high humidity.


Well I am going to Brisbane first to see the boss man then it's up to cairns then over to port moreby, then another flight to get me half way up jungle then another 1 hour drive to camp where rigs are drilling . So kinda looking forward to it lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neil b said:


> Well I am going to Brisbane first to see the boss man then it's up to cairns then over to port moreby, then another flight to get me half way up jungle then another 1 hour drive to camp where rigs are drilling . So kinda looking forward to it lol


sounds good mate! It'll be a real eye opener for you, that's for sure! :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Guys I am a little concerned at the negative comments about Xpert

They are 100% water based and here is the rundown on why you think they dont correct like other polishes

Almost all other compounds and polishes dig and gouge/tear at the paint to correct it and have ancient formulations with carcinogenic solvents from the skin care industry or cheap solvents like stoddard solvent naptha or odourless kerosene. 

The gouging is why sometimes they leave hazing, marring and swirl marks on DA and Rotary

Here is the difference - the abrasives in Xpert tumble and roll over the paint and polish the paint to correct it instead of cutting the paint to fix it, which is safer

And of course this means that the products can take a fraction longer to remove defects and alot longer to remove alot of orange peel with denim and velvet

However combining the polish with todays massive variety of pads and backing plates allows me to remove defects as fast or even faster than other brands compounds/polishes with a better finish than theirs. 

The bonus though is that the finish is always better, less product is needed (about 30% less) and these are not just different grades of polishes, they are each a single polish system or can be used together if you wish

The best part though is that you can not burn paint with them, no matter what you do, on metal that is. On plastic it can be done but you can polish it straight out 

Other products, the solvents dry up and take the lubricants with them and bam, you can burn the paint.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The thing is would I recommend Xpert polishes to other people? No, I wouldn't. 

Are they bad polishes? No, but I think there's a lot out there that are better. That's my thoughts anyway.


----------

